# Main salmon jet boat shuttle



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Arctic Creek Lodge or Heinz at Five Mile Bar. Have fun!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

When is your trip? They are not running once the water drops these days because of Black Creek. Last yr we were told they had quit running by mid June with the low water.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

last year arctic creek was still running jet boats the end of July first week of august. why would they stop at the end of June this year?


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

PhilipJFry said:


> last year arctic creek was still running jet boats the end of July first week of august. why would they stop at the end of June this year?


That's weird, we stopped at Five Mile around July 15th and were told that they were not running jet up/backs and hadn't been since mid June because of Black Ck. We didn't see a single Arctic Ck go up while we were there either whereas usually you see them every day. Not sure what was going on if they were running later.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

they passed us 3 times on July 29th alone. they had two boats docked at corn creek on the 28th. Maybe they weren't hauling customers, but their boats were running.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Going the whole way not just down to their lodge?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Saw their boats at Buckskin bill's place. they were eating ice cream. I suppose that means they made it past black creek. like I said, they weren't hauling anything, that might make a difference. I only know what I saw. not making any claims to them being able to haul people and their gear.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, maybe they decided it was OK to run later, or, like you say, with light loads but not fully laden. It was the young woman at 5 mile who told us they had stopped running so I figure it was good intel. 
I also just heard that Salmon River Tours were selling up because of problems getting in and out of their place due to Black Ck. Surprised there hasn't been the accidental drop of a couple of sticks of dynamite to be honest.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

+1 Heinz. Hes a classic!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Showing my ignorance but why a jet boat shuttle vs traditional shuttle? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Showing my ignorance but why a jet boat shuttle vs traditional shuttle? 

well its really a blast even if it is some what expensive


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Can't argue with that 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> Showing my ignorance but why a jet boat shuttle vs traditional shuttle?
> 
> Saves a 9+ hour drive around depending on where you are coming/going from.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That also makes sense, 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

